# shredded coconut?



## supermom (Feb 24, 2009)

Can I put shredded coconut into my soap or will it spoil it over time? I've wondered the same thing about dried green peas than other foods that would give my soap a scent or color. Thanks.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It gives no scent or color, but I put raw coconut shreds in my 100% coconut soap. They do go beige/brown over time, but they don't spoil. Do not use ones with added sugar! I do all coconut oil, coconut milk and coconut shreds...there really isn't a real coconut scent that sticks or doesn't smell like plastic, so mine is more of a suntan lotion fruity scent


----------

